# Dzelži / Hardware >  512MB SDRAM probleema

## sharps

Lieta sekojosha. ir divi SDRAM modulji katrs pa 512MB. Viens no Infineon otrs no Compaq. Katru atsevishkji BIOSaa un WINXP redz. Abus kopaagan ne. Tad uzraada tikai vienu no vinjiem. Bet palaizhot BIOSa informaacijas progu uzraadaas ka ir iesprausts 1024MB kopeejais RAMa apjoms. Arii citas progas uzraada ka ir 1024MB.
Kur vareetu buut probleema?

----------


## ansius

tev vinji abi torch ir SDRAM un ar vienadiem atruma indeksiem?

----------


## sharps

abi divi SDRAMi ar PC133MHz. ar "CPU-Z" skatiijos uzraadaas ka abi ir iesprausti (1024MB), bet WINXP uzraada tikai 512MB. "Bios Agent" arii uzraada ka 1024MB

----------


## Mairis

Pārinstalē to ateju, Windows droši gļuko!

----------


## Jon

šķiet, ar to atmiņu viss kārtībā. Ja nedaudz atšķiras taimingi - nav liela bēda. Tas svarīgi jaunajām mātenēm ar "dual channel" fīču. Palaid veiktspējas testus; ja tā attiecīgi lielāka nekā vienam modulim, tiešām O.K. 
Vari vēl pamēģināt SiSoft Sandra, labs softs dzelžu testiem.

----------


## sharps

mazliet precizeeshu.
pie datora ielaades BIOS uzraada 512MB.
WINXP ielaadeejoties tas arii uzraada 512MB.
Palaizhot test programmas (augtaak mineetaas CPU-Z un BIOS agent) taas uzraada kas katraa DIMM soketaa ielikts. Taatad dotajaa gadiijumaa summaari 1024MB.
No shitaa secinu ka WINXP nekaadas probleemas. Iespeejams probleema sleepjaas fizikaalajaa adresaacijaa. otrs tas ka shos moduljus razhojushas dazhaadas kompaanijas. ja butu divi pilniigi vienaadi modulji, tad straadaatu (paarbaudiiju).
jaa un maatene man uz KT133A chipseta.
pameegjinaashu katru moduli atsevishkji padzenaat.

----------


## Jon

Kūst interesanti. Gadījās, ka Win98 un veca BIOS versija neredzēja lielu atmiņu. Nu, bet XP...
Varbūt tiešām nokačā un pārraksti BIOS tai mātenei. Esmu licis blakus PC100 un PC133; darbojās O.K., tikai attiecīgi lēnāk. Piepirkt klāt SDRAM 512 MB moduļus eksperimentiem var iznākt vienā cenā ar tīri modernu māteni, kas uztur DDRII - 667 MHz.

----------


## sharps

BIOS pats jaunaakais dotajai maatenei. Aprakstaa mineets ka shis BIOS atbalsta triis pa 512MB moduljus. Bet reaali uzraada tikai vienu. Varbuut proveet BIOSu nopachot?

----------

